# UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know last year jan 2008? http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/5/view/Topic/postid/47/Default.aspx

I have the package from my Friend. This going to be Union Pacific Big Blow Gas-Turbine largest powerful monster locomotive project.
This is a control-unit i working on this project. You can see how small then my UP58 the GTEL4500. however the GTEL8500 will be larger then GTEL4500.









I do have some big problem is i will dont have time working on my hobby model train. Because i be out of town work at Jackson Wyoming My schedule will be such that I will have time only every other week to do any work, but I will keep you posted on my accomplishments.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

You should make a TINY locomotive sometime Bryan, that would test your skills. GUess big guys make big toys!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a go to me . Keep us up dated to the progress of this big guy. Later RJD


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

I'll be following this build with interest. Your first turbine turned out great. 

TERL


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I been doing a slow project Big Blow. Because i be out of town work at Jackson Wyoming weekday and home for the the weekend every week.

I statring Control unit sanding the cab nose make it nicely smooth.









smooth the cab roof. I start drawing the line in the roof for roof detail.. there is cab heater on top of the cab to keep engineer driver and crew warm in the cold weather.









The " H" Air-Vent is the main Dynamic Brake Resistor. The red line is how high the air-vent detail i can make right height of the detail.









Two Electrical boxes are sitting on the the roof from UP prototype detail and Diesel smoke stack is the 1000Horsepower donkey engine is connection to the B-Unit of Turbine unit to keep the main turbine running spinning to moving around.









the Main Radiator.there is large fan, like size from Alco PA-1 and FA-1 diesel locomotive. On the UP prototype detail there is 2 grill on the main Radiator.
Left radiator grill is flat.. the Right radiator grill have the large grill air-vent. you can see how high the the grill on the radiator on the red line.
and the horn is sitting on the the main radiator grill the UP modifed to move horn to the radiator grill normal usually be on the cab.









another The " H" Air-Vent is the main Dynamic Brake Resistor. The red line is how high the air-vent detail i can make right height of the detail.
Most UP Big blow turbine roadnumber option have the small Air-Vent is the main Dynamic Brake Resistor on the Display Prototype you saw on UP 18 and UP 26


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Are you done ,,yet????


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

done with what


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Today i did getting start on the Control Unit Roof detail.

Working on radiator grill detail









Skid plate with Two Electrical boxes and smoke Stack










Radiator Grill detail on the roof.









the front & back was add on Skid plate on the roof and then add The " H" Air-Vent is the main Dynamic Brake Resistor later.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Today i been working on the The Air-Vent is the main Dynamic Brake Resistor.

This is a small air-vent Dynamic Brake Resistor on rear of control-unit. The preserved surviving UP 18 and 26 prototype the control unit have small air-vent Dynamic Brake Resistor.
Now you can see-through inside air-vent Dynamic Brake Resistor from the UP prototype. Also help to keep the bugs out...











working the "H" Air-Vent Dynamic Brake Resistor on front of control-unit

















well done.. another See-through the "H" Air-Vent Dynamic Brake Resistor


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I go back to fix the rear small air-vent Dynamic Brake Resistorand add detail. I was looking at the UP turbine prototype.










The cab heater









I cut the 1" off because is too long front measurement prototype.









The control-unit roof detail is almost done.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is coming along very nicely, Bryan..... I really enjoy following the progress.... Thanks


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Looking good Buddy. Can't wait to see this one sitting next to your first, they'll look awesome next to each other.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

I love your attention to detail and knowing what it is that you are modeling.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Add the Connection-door and ring-lift.



















The Detail is for Turbine-Unit. The double See-through the Air-Vent Dynamic Brake Resistor and Cat-walk detail.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Nice work. Would it be easier to paint the inside of the screen areas before putting on the screen?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Bryan! The master is at it again. >; ) 

Thanks for sharing your progress with us. 


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Bryan. always neat to see some great UP locos. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 12/21/2008 10:07 PM
Looking good Bryan! The master is at it again. >; ) 



That's why I'm glad I live so close to Bryan.. I'm hoping some of that talent will rub off..


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

A very impressive beast for sure!! Really looking good! 
Just curious though: How long will total unit(s) be when complete, and what is the minimum curve this thing can handle? 
Would love to attempt a simple project, but I can't draw a straight line, even WITH a ruler!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, I believe the UP Big Blow will be 74" long of 1:29 scale of prototype 179 feet long. My monster "Virginian" unit-to-unit locomotive is 64" long. And a little UP turbine plus the turbine is 54" long. It can go to 8ft Curve to larger 20ft curve.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well back to work on the Big Blow. It kind slow working on that project when i got back in town.

The body shell of the Turbine-unit









The double See-through the Air-Vent Dynamic Brake Resistor and Cat-walk detail add on the turbine-unit.










the main turbine exhaust opening stack of the Turbine-unit









this is PVC 2" Vacuum pipe use it for home vacuum. This will be Exhaust Core Stack for the rear turbine-unit










How large that locomotive?????

Both is a UP Turbine GTEL4500 with tender above and GTEL8500 no tender Below.









The Monster "Virginian" Electric locomotive is the larger single locomotive beat baby turbine.









With the tender on Big blow GTEL8500 this will be 3-unit together large locomotive beat Virginian locomotive.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Nice work and good planning.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Bryan, that's going to be a monster of a loco when you geter finished.

Chuck


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Good to see your progress. I always wanted to see one of these "Big Blow" done in G scale. 

Terl


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Last weekend after the PVC 2" Vacuum pipe have been cut-off for Exhaust Core Stack for Turbine-Unit.









Exhaust Core Stack on the Turbine-Unit add on. Not been glued yet.

















That is a Turbine Air-intake on the the turbine-unit. need add more detail.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Incredible work as usual Bryan. 
Joel


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: UP "Big Blow"GTEL8500*

Bryan the UP58 was fantastic!!! Can't wait to see how this one turns out. Great planning!!!


----------

